
A Scalable, Commodity Data Center Network Architecture (2008) [pdf] - berkeleyjunk
http://ccr.sigcomm.org/online/files/p63-alfares.pdf
======
pczzy
Any new version for data center design ?

~~~
wmf
Not really. It took a while for this design to be commercialized and the
industry isn't ready for anything new yet. There's plenty of newer academic
work like Jellyfish but I would expect Clos to reign for 10-20 more years.

~~~
eleitl
So you think this is still current [https://storage.googleapis.com/pub-tools-
public-publication-...](https://storage.googleapis.com/pub-tools-public-
publication-data/pdf/43837.pdf) ?

~~~
wmf
We don't know what Google has done after that paper so they may have moved on
to something else.

Outside of hyperscale datacenters you still can't even buy a fabric comparable
to Jupiter/Firepath.

